# High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung



## inkognito23 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe nun wirklich sehr viele Postings rund um Spinn-Tackle hier in AB gelesen.

Ich möchte mir eine neue Spinnrute und eine Spinnrolle gönnen und habe dabei an die Harrisson VHF gedacht.

Nur bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher welche Größe und welches Wurfgewicht ich mir da bauen lassen soll.

Ich möchte mit der neuen Rute erstmal hauptsächlich am Rhein *vom Ufer aus* mit GuFis auf Zander spinnen. Als Zweitgewässer kommen verschiedene Steh-Gewässer hinzu, aber wie gesagt hauptsächlich wird die Rute im schnell fließenden Rhein und Rhein-Häfen etc. zum Einsatz kommen.

In der Größe und im Gewicht der GummiFische möchte ich soweit es geht gerne variable bleiben. Mir ist klar dass man nie das komplette Spektrum mit einer Rute abdecken kann. Wer weiß vielleicht gönne ich mir auch ne 2. Rute (vielleicht können die Kenner auch hier ihre Erfahrungen posten, welche 2 Ruten ergänzen sich perfekt?). AngelDet hatte mal geschrieben, dass sich die VHF -30g und die 30-75g "perfekt" ergänzen. Falls du mein Posting hier ließt, kannst du mir vielleicht mehr darüber berichten? Und warum benutzt du die 10,6ft Rute und nicht nen 9ft? Ich tendiere eher zu einer 2,70m Rute, deshalb meine Frage wo jetzt großartig der Unterschied ist.

*@ alle Harrisson Blank Hasser*
Es muss nicht ein Harrisson sein, nur habe ich im Karpfenbereich mit meiner Torrix sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und deshalb wollte ich bei Harrisson bleiben. Ich habe mir auch Abu Garcia's, Illex, etc angeschaut, sind definitiv schöne und leichte Ruten, aber ich glaube mit einer VHF mache ich nichts falsches. Obwohl ne Tusk Spinn oder ne CT auch sehr gute Blanks fürs Spinnen herstellen. Aber wie gesagt, ich möchte gerne bei VHF bleiben.

Also liebe Anglerfreunde, welche Rute, Größe, Wurfgewicht könnt ihr mir für hauptsächliches GuFi fischen im Rhein empfehlen?

Nachdem wir die Rutenfrage geklärt hätten, bräuchte meine neue Rute natürlich auch ne feine Rolle.
Auch da habe ich hunderte Threads mir stundenlang durchgelesen und mir damit ein groben Überblick verschafft.

Also entweder Shimano oder Daiwa solls sein, was anderes kommt bei mir eigentlich nicht auf die Rute. (Okay vielleicht auch ein VanStaal wenn die mal leichte Rollen bauen oder eine Evergreen ;-))

Bevor ich jetzt aber in die jeweiligen Modelle aufzähle, ist es eher interessant zu wissen, welche Schnurfassung und welche Rollengröße ich benötige. Natürlich muss ich dafür erstmal die ausgewählte Rute wissen ;-) Deshalb brauche ich auch hier so Ratschläge wie: "VHF -75g mit ner 4000er Rollengröße und 3000 Schnurauffassung passt wunderbar", oder so in etwa ;-) Ich denke ihr wisst schon was ich meine...


Nun gut, jetzt mal zu den einzelnen Modellen.


*Shimano*

Stella (japanische Version, gibbet auch sehr sehr viele!)
TwinPower Mg (japan version)
TwinPower 2008 (japan version)
*Daiwa:*

Morethan Branzino
Certate (gibs ja soviele verschiedene Japanversionen)
Exist (viele Japanversionen)
Exist Steez
Catalina (Weiß nicht ob die Sinn macht, da ich nur Süßwasser angeln werde)
Saltiga (Weiß nicht ob die Sinn macht, da ich nur Süßwasser angeln werde)
*Evergreen:*

Opus-1
Opus-1 negro
Naja was soll ich sagen, die Auswahl ist schon recht groß, und in der Preisklasse unterscheiden sich die Hersteller meistens nicht sehr viel.

Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt auf ehrliche subjektive Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Objektiv kann das sowieso nieman so richtig sagen, aber diejenigen die sowieso mit den oben genannten Rollen "rumspielen", könnten mir nochmal so ein Empfehlung mitteilen, damit ich mein Gefühl bestärke. Weil nach hunderten gelesenen Threads ist man irgendwie durcheinander, deshalb mein Posting hier und jetzt 

*@ alle die Postings rund um High-End Tackle hassen*
Haltet bitte euch fern von diesem Thread. Ich gebe gerne für mein Hobby viel Geld aus, auch wenn es für manche als unsinnig erscheint. Jedem das seine! 


@ alle übrigen
Welche High-End Rute und welche dazu passende High-End Rolle für das Spinnfischen mit GuFis im Rhein würdet ihr euch kaufen, wenn für euch der Preis egal wäre.
Wie gesagt, Ihr könnt mir auch ne 2. Rute/Rolle Option empfehlen.

Lieben Gruss,
Inkognito23


----------



## duck_68 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Meine VHF Combos sehen folgendermaßen aus:

VHF 75 10 ft, gepaart mit der Branzino fürs schwere Fischen (bei Dir die Rhein-Combo)

VHF 45 9 ft, gepaart mit 4000er Stella fürs "normale" Fischen (würde sagen, Spass machen gerade noch 20g mit 12er Gummi)

VHF 30 9 ft, gepaar mit 2500er TP für alle kleineren Gummis und Köpfe, hauptsächlich im See.


Hoffe, ich konnt e Dir etwas helfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## inkognito23 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hi Martin,

danke für deine Anteilnahme!

Kurze Frage an deine Tackle Aufstellung.

Blanks:
Warum hast du bei der VHF 75er ne 10ft Größe genommen und bei den anderen 2 "nur" 9ft?
Würde der VHF 75er mit Wallern zurecht kommen? Weil im Rhein sind ja auch relativ viele Waller unterwegs und ein wels sollte ich trotz gufierens als risiko Fisch miteinplanen. Oder anders gefragt wo liegen die Drill Grenzen der einzelnen Ruten?

Reels:
Ist deine Branzino aus EU oder aus JP?
Welches Modell von Stella nutzt du genau? Auch wieder EU oder JP?
Die TwinPower ist wahrscheinlich auch aus JP, oder?

Auch bei den Rollen sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ein Waller sich für den GuFi interessieren könnte. Dazu die Frage also, was halten die Rollen im Extremfall aus?

Würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr erfahrene High-End Tackler posten würden.
Danke!

Lieben Gruss!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich fische ähnlich wie Martin eine 75er VHF in 2,70 mit einer Branzino zum Gufi-Angeln. :l

Ausserdem habe ich noch eine 30er VHF, die ich im Moment mit einer 2500er TP bzw Daiwa Luvias 2000 fische.

An der "Großen" habe ich schon einige Marmorkarpfen bis 1,40 gefangen. Kein Problem. Zuerst hatte ich eine 4000 TP MG dran, aber die hat vom Drill des 1,40er Marmors deutliche Spuren... Lauf ist einfach nicht mehr so ruhig wie vorher... #q

Im Gegensatz dazu habe ich jetzt seit März mit der Branzino 3 Marmors zwischen 1,31 und 1,37 gelandet, kein Thema. Die Rolle macht auf mich einen erheblich massiveren Eindruck. :m

Allgemein scheine mir die Shimanos zwar sehr leicht zu laufen, die Bauart der Daiwas macht aber auf mich einen erheblich stabileren Eindruck... :m

Für Waller ist diese Kombo nicht empfehlenswert. Natürlich kannst Du kleinere problemlos landen, aber alles über 1,50 würde ich im Rhein (aufgrund der Strömung) als nicht realistisch betrachten. Natürlich geht das in einem See oder Altarm, eventuell auch in einem kleinen Fluss oder unterhalb eines Wehres, aber in der Hauptströmung des Rheins würde ich zum geziehlten Angeln zu anderen Kalibern greifen.

Für den zufällig gehakten Fisch hat die 75er zwar Reserven, aber eben nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenze... #t

Hatte selber schon ein paar größere Waller dran, konnte aber noch keinen landen. Im Endefekt war einfach nicht genug Druck auf den Fisch zu bringen... Wenn das Gewässer es natürlich zulässt den Fisch laufen zu lassen ist das Tackle zweitrangig...

Die 30er fische ich nur im See oder kleine Flüssen, da ich im Main deutlich mehr Gewicht dran habe, da macht die 30er keinen Spaß mehr...

CU Stefan


----------



## duck_68 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ja, Stefan hat ja schon vieles gesagt

ich hatte mich damals für die 75er in 10 ft entschieden, weil ich bei meiner Körpergröße von 193 cm bislang mit 3 m Ruten im Gufi-Bereich sehr gut zurecht gekommen bin (Speedmaster H und MH, sowie Diaflash XH) 

Dann hatte ich mal bei Robert eine 9 ft in der Hand und so habe ich mit die 45er in 9 ft aufbauen lassen - zu der 30er bin ich gekommen, wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde - Ein Kunde Roberts hatte sich umentschieden und so stand die Rute bei Robert "herum", als ich die 45er abhgeholt habe - da konnte ich nicht anders und habe sie auch gleich mitgenommen 
Mitlerweile machen mir die 9 ft ruten fast noch mehr Spass als die 10er - wobei dort natprlich auch der Gewichtsunterschied eine beträchtliche Rolle spielt - sind schon Welten zwischen der 10ft 75 und der 9ft 45

Zu den Rollen. Die Branzino und die Stella (FB) sind beide aus Japan, die TP ist eine "Deutsche" die ich mal günstig erwerben konnte ich will mir aber bei Gelegenheit noch eine 2500er Stella für die 30er zulegen - kommt Zeit kommt Geld

Zur Belastbarkeit der Rollen, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, auch ich habe letztes Jahr mit der 75er und der Branzino einen 56 pfündigen Marmorkarpfen gefangen und (leider) eine XXL Waller nach teilweise extremem Drill verloren.....

Gezeilt auf Waller würde ich die 75er im Rhein auch nicht einsetzen - aus den von Stefan beschriebenen Gründen obwohl die Rute unheimlich "Bums" hat. (Ein 80er Hecht hat in der Regel nach 2 - 3 min verloren... Mittelmäßige Fische bis 75/80 cm fordern die Rute nicht im Geringsten) Mit einem "Zufallsfisch" sollte sie aber je nach Größe und Strömung schon zurecht kommen

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

nun...
zu der Rollen und Rutenfrage...
für den Rhein ne 75er in 270cm (ist in meinen Augen besser zu händeln), hat auch genug Reserve um nen Waller von bis zu 180cm zu drillen (kommt halt auch auf die Umstände an. An Einläufen zu Häfen Altwassern etc bringt das die 75er, vorausgesetzt der Waller zieht nicht in die Hauptströmung, dann ist Feierabend mit dem Drill.....
Zur Rolle...
Grundsätzlich würde ich ne 4000er Shimano oder ne 3000er Daiwa auf die 75er bauen.
Stella:
wenn du ne "alte" FB bekommst die finde ich richtig Klasse. Die neue 4000er FD hat zum guffieren (meiner Meinung nach) einen zu geringen Schnureinzug.
Daiwa Brazinho
absolut top! wenn auch etwas teurer als das Arbeitstier
Certate!
Die Certate hat in meinen Augen das beste PL der genannten Rollen.
TP FB würde ich die Finger von lassen (Kurbelspiel)
die neue TP japan Modelle kenne ich nicht und kann nichts dazu sagen...
Die Steez Rollen sind natürlich auch was feines aber in meinen Augen auf Dauer fürs guffieren im Rhein zu filigran.
Evergrenn...
keine Ahnung kenne ich nicht...
ICH würde die engere Wahl zwischen 4000er *Stella FB *(falls du eine ergattern kannst)
einer "normalen" 3000er Certate (ist das Arbeitstier) oder der Brazinho wählen.
Letztendlich ists ne Frage des geschmacks und des Gelbeutels ;-)
Das ganze bezieht sich natürlich auf die 75er VHF.


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> *Daiwa:*
> 
> Exist Steez
> Saltiga (Weiß nicht ob die Sinn macht, da ich nur Süßwasser angeln werde)




Die *Exist Steez Custom* solltest du ganz schnell vergessen, das Modell ist extra für FC-Schnüre entwickelt wurde und es gibt sie nur in kleinen Größen.


Die Saltiga wäre mit zu schwer - ist ja doch ein recht dicker Klotz. 


Nebenbei:
Branzino aus EU oder Japan ist das gleiche. 

Bei der '07 Stella soll aber wohl irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den US und Japan Modell (das US Modell gibt es hier auch in EU). Aber frag mich nicht genau was - irgendwas mit dem Getriebematerial soweit ich das mitbekommen hab. Da müsste man nochmal intensiv nachforschen.


Ich denke mal auch die _normale_ Exist 3000 wäre eine passende Rolle - immerhin ist _sie_ das Flagschiff von Daiwa.
Aber da hier schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Branzino gemacht wurden, liegt es wohl Nahe die Branzino zu nehmen.

Salzwassertauglich sollten alle Rollen sein die du genannt hast (außer die Exist Steez Custom) und bei den Evergreens bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> AngelDet hatte mal geschrieben, dass sich die VHF -30g und die 30-75g "perfekt" ergänzen. Falls du mein Posting hier ließt, kannst du mir vielleicht mehr darüber berichten? Und warum benutzt du die 10,6ft Rute und nicht nen 9ft? Ich tendiere eher zu einer 2,70m Rute, deshalb meine Frage wo jetzt großartig der Unterschied ist.


Das ist eine Sache, was man mag und wie universell die Rute sein soll. Je kürzer eine VHF, umso mehr ist sie wirklich semiparabol, je länger umso mehr hat sie ein stärkeres Handteil und eine feinere langgezogene Spitze. Ein 9ft ist kürzer, dünner und in der Spitze aber bulliger als die gleiche 10ft Type. Die Unterschiede sind nicht extrem, aber schon gut spürbar. Die 10'6" VHF-30g kann einfach mehr als ihre kleinere Schwester, eben auch Top Forellen - neben leichtem GuFieren auf Barsch bis Hecht, hat durch das dickere HT im Extremfall auch mehr Rückgrat wie ich schon testen konnte. Die 9ft sind mehr die wirklichen GuFi-Spezialisten, die längeren besser geeignet wenn man viel weit wirft und auch Blech damit angelt. Wobblern geht vlt auch besser, das kann aber jede VHF an sich schon sehr gut, da sie eben allen ersten Anschein zum Trotze nicht knüppelhart ist.
Für den reinen GuFi-Betrieb und einer am Lifting orientierten Gufiermethode ist die kürzere 9ft besser, auch ist sie merklich handlicher. Alles andere erledigt die lange besser, vor allem Welsbeifänge oder dergleichen stossen auf eine ganz andere Reserve bei der 10ft 75er, da wird sogar die BP neidisch. 

Ansonsten ist ja schon schön beschrieben wurden, was bei wem wie gut geht. :m
Ich kann für meinen Teil nur sagen, daß diese Ruten eine Klasse für sich sind, meine mir bei weitem liebsten.


----------



## biX (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Das finde ich ja schon interessant Det. Wie in einem anderen Beitrag zu Harrison von uns beiden ja schon disskutiert, mag ich mehr längere Ruten. Diese längere Ruten setze ich hauptsächlich für´s Gummifischen im See ein. Bei Wobblern nehme ich kürzere Ruten. Also eigentlich das Gegenteil von Deinen Vorlieben bzw. dem Üblichen.
Mit langen Ruten kann ich einfach den "Gleitweg" des Gummifischs besser ausfischen. Daher nehme ich da lieber längere Ruten. Wobbler an langen Ruten? Da hätte ich abends ja Tennisarme |supergri


----------



## GiantKiller (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> *Shimano*
> 
> Stella (japanische Version, gibbet auch sehr sehr viele!)
> TwinPower Mg (japan version)
> TwinPower 2008 (japan version)






Ich habe die TP MG 4000 im Rhein für Rapfen. Eine absolute Toprolle und nicht wirklich schlechter als meine japanische Stella für den Einsatz am Rhein.
Allerdings ist die nicht immer ausreichend.Wenn die Rapfen weit draussen stehen, dann wünsche ich mir oft eine Rolle mit größerer und höherer Spule. Die MG gibt es aber nur bis Größe 4000. Wenn du also das Bedürfnis hast Köder ab und an richtig weit rauszuschleudern, dann solltest du eine größere Rolle wählen.


----------



## inkognito23 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo AnglerFreunde,

vielen Dank für eure Erfahrungen und Tipps.

Ich habe natürlich nicht vor mit ner VHF 75er explizit auf Welsfang zu fischen. Das wäre ja reiner Selbstmord für den Tackle ;-)
Meine Frage bezog sich ja nur auf einen Welsbeifang, ergo die Hardcore Grenze einer VHF -75g Rute.

Also so langsam kristalisiert sich meine Rute heraus.
Eine VHF -75g in 9ft und später vielleicht noch ne 2. VHF mit einem anderen WG.
Welche Beringung habt Ihr auf euren VHF75er? 8+1? Was für ein Startringdurchmesser und welche Größen? 
Fuji Gold Cermet oder doch lieber Titanium IC-MNSG? Einbein oder lieber Dreibein Ringe?
Bei meinen Torrix'es habe ich Titanium IC-MNSG Dreibein Ringe deshalb dachte ich mir auch bei meiner neuen Spinnrute diese ein zusetzen.

Als Rollenhalter wollte ich mir die ALPS Tri Alu nehmen und statt Kork den Soft Touch Japanese Shrink Rubber Griff.

Die zu meiner VHF -75g passende Rolle ist ja entweder eine Branzino 3000 oder ne Exist 3000.
Wobei ich für die Exist wenig Informationen im Netz finden konnte.
Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht den genauen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollen mitteilen? Haben beide ja das gleiche Hyper Digigear Getriebe. Über ein paar Links zu Infos wäre ich auch dankbar.

Welche High-End Schnüre benutzt Ihr eigentlich fürs Guffieren etc.? Geflochtene ist klar.
Meine Lieblingscarpschnur ist die Daiwa Technium 35er Mono. Bin mal jetzt auf eure High-End Schnüre gespannt.


Ich war heute mal wieder bei meinem Local Tackle Dealer und habe mir mal die Daiwa Morethan Rute angeschaut, auch ein feines Rütchen. Hat jemand sie mal gefischt?
Wo ich schon mal da war, habe ich mir auch die Abu Rocksweeper und Fantasista erneut begrabbelt. Die gelben Ruten von Ilex wurden auch auf Aktion etc trocken getestet.
Vielleicht kann mir wer ein Vergleich zu der VHF Blank ziehen, um mir die Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern und somit auch die Vorfreude / Euphorie auf meine neue Rute zu vergrößern ;-)

Lieben Gruss und Petri Heil
Inkognito23


----------



## duck_68 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Guten Morgen,|supergri

ich habe die Gold Cermetberingung an meinen VHF Ruten gewählt - ob dies unbedingt notwendig ist sei dahingestellt, aber es sieht sehr gut aus. Bei der 75er sind es die 3-Stegringe, bei den anderen beiden Ruten habe ich Einstegberingung gewählt. 

Ich habe an der 75er auch den ALPS - Tri Alu Rollenhalter, er ist optisch ein "Hingucker", liegt gut in der Hand - aaaber im Winter bekommt man seeehr schnell kalte Pfoten. Ich werde versuchen, meinen in diesem Winter mit einem Neoprenband "zu tapen"

Mit einem "Soft Touch Japanese Shrink Rubber Griff" könnte ich mich persönlich nicht anfreunden, meine Spinnruten haben alle Korkgriffe - wobei dies natürlich alles nur eine reine Geschmacksache ist - Jeder wie es ihm am besten gefällt!!

Zwei Schnüre, die ich aktuell fische sind die Ron Thompson "Dyna Cable" in der Stärke 0,13 auf der Branzino und die Spider Wire Invisi Braid in 0,12 auf der Stella. Die Dyna Cable gibt es leider nur in grau, zum "gufieren" wäre eine hellere Farbe etwas besser.... die Spider wire bleibt aber auch nicht lange weiß. In Punkto Abriebfestigkeit schätze ich beide Schnüre gleich ein. Ich fische grundsätlich mit Stahlvorfach, wo ich auch Hecht vermute, oder Monovorfach wenn es rein auf Zander geht um den Schnurkontakt mit den elendigen Dreikantmuscheln zu verhindern - diese Muscheln mögen geflochtene Schnüre üüüüberhaupt nicht

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Schuschek (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Bei den Rollen wollte ich noch eine Daiwa ins Spiel bringen die nicht erwähnt wurde. Sie ist zwischen der Branzino und der Certate angesiedelt. Die Infinity-Q *XP. *Sie wurde nur für dieses Jahr auf den Markt gebracht (Jubiläumsrolle 50 Jahre Daiwa). Besitzt das Getriebe der Saltiga und verrichtet bei mir seit einem halben Jahr gute Dienste


----------



## k1ng (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Kleine Frage nebenher,
was haltet ihr von der "Team Daiwa TD R4", sieht auch sehr interessant aus.


----------



## inkognito23 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Die Infinity-Q XP und Team Daiwa TD R4 sind bestimmt auch sehr gute Rollen, aber ich glaube ich tendiere fast schon für Branzino. Also so 70% habe ich mich schon entschieden.
Vielleicht kann mir einer mal näher schildern, wo die Vorteile/Unterschiede einer Exist 3000 gegenüber der Branzino sind?

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Morethan Ruten?
Würdet Ihr die einer VHF -30g vorziehen? 

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich kenne die MoreThan-Ruten nicht.

Ich weiß, das die VHF eine sehr gute und extrem schnelle Gufi-Rute ist. Für das Geld würde ich eine handgebaute Rute immer vorziehen, weil sie einfach an meinen Bedarf angepasst ist.

Ich muss mal blöd fragen: Du willst aber nicht die Branzino-Rolle an eine 30er VHF schrauben, oder?


----------



## inkognito23 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

ne ne! 
ich habe ja noch nicht vor ne 30er VHF zu kaufen. Das entscheide ich erst wenn ich mal die VHF 75er in der hand gehalten und gefischt habe.
Die Branzi soll wenn überhaupt auf die 75er drauf.

Auf ne 30er würde eher ne Stella 2500 passen 

Die MoreThan habe ich schon begrabbelt ;-)
Sehr schnell ist sie auch, nur habe ich bis dato noch kein direkten Vergleich zu ner VHF 30er *schnief*

Kannst du was zu der Exist3000 sagen Stefan?

Lieben Gruss


----------



## ivo (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@inkognito23

Mich würde Interessieren wo du die VHF bauen lässt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@ Threaderöffner: Wenn du nach eine Rute für den Rhein fragst, halte ich es für sinnvoll, wenn du deine Wohngegend nicht verheimlichst, denn sonst brabbelt jeder, der irgendwo am nicht so kurzen Rhein fischt munter drauf los.
Wie ich aber sehe, ist die Entscheidungsfindung schon in einem recht fortgeschrittenen Stadium.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Die Branzino ist ein "Gemisch" aus der Exist Certate und Saltiga. 
Näheres findest du hier. Ist eventuell etwas mieserabel übersetzt, aber mit japanisch kannst du vermutlich noch weniger anfangen. 
Aber man kann den Zusammenhang meist rauslesen. 

Hier ist die Exist.

Ich finde die Exist sieht schon edel aus, aber du kannst die VHF ja passend zu Rolle aufbauen lassen, von daher sollte es nicht unbedingt an der Optik fest machen zu sein.


----------



## inkognito23 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@Mr. Sprock
Rhein-Sieg-Kreis

@Chrizzi
Danke für die Übersetzungslinks. Ich habe in einem englischen Forum gelesen, dass die Branzino eine Certate Hyper Custom Body hat, stimmt das?
Welche Ersatzteile sind mit der Branzino kompatible? Bei Plat gibt es sehr viele Rareparts für Certate und Co aber nicht für die Branzi.

liebe grüße


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was wie von welcher Rolle genommen wurde. 

Soweit ich weiß, ist die Certate Hyper Custom, nichts anderes als eine normale Certate mit einem Saltigamaterial Getriebe und einer anderen Farbe. Body und alles ist gleich, aber ich kann mich auch irren. 
Die Infinity Q ist eine (abgespeckte?) Certate, die Infinity Q XP ist eine (abgespeckte?) Certate Hyper Custom. 

Was in der Exist ist, weiß ich nicht... Ich hab noch nie eine in real gesehen.

Die Branzino hat (soweit ich weiß) den Rotor der Exist, den Body von der Certate und das Getriebe von der Saltiga - ob nun direkt die Teile oder nur das Material ?!? keine Ahnung, da ich aber davon ausgehe, dass die Sachen (Body+Rotor) normal nicht passen, wird das schon passend aufgebaut sein. Das ein "echtes" Saltiga Getriebe nicht rein passt sollte auch klar sein. 


Für die Certate gibt es keine Reparaturkits, das sind Tunigparts (vermute ich mal ohne nachzugucken). Die Certate ist in Japan eine sehr beliebte Tuningrolle, daher gibt es die unter anderem als blanke Rolle zu kaufen (ohne Spule und ohne Kurbel - nur das Gehäse in rot + Inhalt).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Da die Branzino offiziell hier verkauft wird solltest Du alle Ersatzteile hier beziehen können, wenn Du mal was benötigst. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil...

ich habe die Rolle hier in einer Aktion für einen sehr günstigen Kurs bekommen, billiger als in Japan (mit zoll gerechnet), und sogar Garantie...


----------



## inkognito23 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

So wie es aussieht werde ich mir die VHF 75er mit 6+1 Fuji Titan in 30er Startring Beringung bauen lassen.
Welche Beringung habt ihr?

Die Branzino werde ich so wie es aussieht hier kaufen. Da ja kein Unterschied zwischen Japan und GER Version gibt.

Welcher Preis wäre denn OK?

Lieben Gruss


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

450€ - max. 500€ sollte passen. Bei Bass.jp kostet sie (mal grob überschlagen) etwa 440-450€.




Edit: Mal eine Frage, warum nur 6+1 Ringe? Warum nicht nach dem New Fuji Guide Prinzip aufbauen? Ich denke mal der VHF tut sowas nicht weh, könnte eventuell sogar besser sein, weil die Kraftverteilung auf den Blank viel besser ist und nicht so dolle Winkel auftreten.


----------



## inkognito23 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ja 450 bei bass.jp mit zoll etc. kommt hin... naja die meisten eshops bieten es so um die 560€ an :-(

Welche Beringung hast du bei deiner VHF ?


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich hab keine VHF, bin aber schon seit einiger Zeit am überlegen mir eine 30er VHF zuzulegen und wenn ich das mache kommt da eine einfache Fuji SiC Beringung ran nach dem New Fuji Guide. Für Titaniumringe hab ich nicht das Geld, dazu weiß ich nicht, ob die den Aufpreis von ~100€ (45€ zu 150€) rechtfertigen.


----------



## J-son (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Edit: Mal eine Frage, warum nur 6+1 Ringe? Warum nicht nach dem New Fuji Guide Prinzip aufbauen? Ich denke mal der VHF tut sowas nicht weh, könnte eventuell sogar besser sein, weil die Kraftverteilung auf den Blank viel besser ist und nicht so dolle Winkel auftreten.



Ist das nicht ein wenig heavy für so einen leichten Blank, wenn noch der ALPS Rollenhalter dazukommt? Wär schade um den Gewichtsvorteil...ich hab' den ALPS auch, und habe neulich ein Vergleichs-Wiegen mit der Spinnrute eines anderen Boardies gemacht, der sich eine leichtere Rute zulegen wollte, und über die VHF nachgedacht hat. Ergebnis war, dass meine VHF knapp 70g mehr wiegt als seine aktuelle Rute (weiss grad' nicht mehr genau welche Rute das war, aber Stangenrute), was ich auf den Halter zurückführe.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Wenn dann will ich ja auch kein Alurollenhalter dranhaben, aber eine Beringung von 25 auf 5,5/6 sollte im NGC wohl nicht wehtun. Da würde ich mich aber noch etwas mehr mit beschäftigen.

Dazu will der TE eh Ringe mit Titaniumrahmen haben, die sind leichter und da sollte es nun wirklich kein Problem machen, auf eine 3m Rute 9-10 Ringe (Spitzenring einbezogen) zu kleben.


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich werde mich mal schlau machen in wie weit die "New Guide Concept" von Fuji auf eine VHF 75g Sinn macht.
Als Ringe kommen aufjedenfall die "FUJI IC MNSG" in Frage.

Wer fischt Ruten mit Fuji New Guide Concept Beringung?


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich fische eine Baitcaster (Pezon&Michel Specialist Casting) mit den New Guide Concept. Mein Bruder hat eine Meerforellenspinne mit dem NGC. Mit Einfuß Zweibein Titaniumringen - bei einer Länge von 2,90m wiegt sie 165g (aber mit Duplongriff).


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Okay danke für die Info 
Und wirkt sich NGC deutlich positiv aus?

Ich werde mich aber genauer schlau machen und mich "richtig" beraten lassen ;-)


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich finde es nicht verkehrt. Ich denke mal, für so einen "brüchigen" Blank ist diese Beringung nicht so verkehrt, weil die Kraft besser auf dem Blank verteilt wird, da mehr Ringe dran sind. Unter anderem könnte ich mir sowas auch positiv beim Gummifischen vorstellen, da der Anschlag besser durchkommt. 


Ich such gleich noch mal ein Link von Fuji wo sie mit dem NGC werben, ok bei Werbung ist es meist etwas überzogen, aber einiges ist zumindestens so gut erklärt, dass etwas dran sein könnte (und vermutlich auch ist).

Hier ist er: Fuji New Guide Concept


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



> Ich denke mal, für so einen "brüchigen" Blank ist diese Beringung nicht so verkehrt


 
Was meinst du genau mit brüchig? Habe hier irengdwo gelesen, dass es gefixed worden ist.
In wie weit soll denn die VHF brüchig gewesen sein?


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Naja dass die VHF gerne brechen soll - warum auch immer, hier gab es ja so die ein oder andere Debatte.

Ich denke einfach, dass es überwiegend "Anwendungsfehler" sind, weil der extrem straffe Blank im falschen Zugwinkel ein Schaden bekommen hat. Also dass er "gestaucht" wurde. Dieses Stauchen könnte eine Mehrberingung zumindestens zum Teil minimieren.

Wobei Pauly auch mal eine erschreckende Statistik von CMW hier genannt hat. 

Ach der Link ist oben im anderen Post, leider alles japanisch, aber man kann die Bilder erkennen und sich das meiste dazu denken.


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Vielleicht kann Pauly die Statistik noch mal hier rein bringen? Würd mich mal interessieren. 
Ich denke nicht, dass Harrisson brüchige Blanks bauen würde. Wäre ja total Ruf schädigend.


Ich habe folgende Links zu NGC gefunden:
http://www.fujitackle.com.au/concept.htm 

http://www.fujitackle.net/ar/general.html?fb=1008&topic=Advantages+of+Fuji+Concept+Guides 

http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk/Fuji%20New%20Guide%20Concept.htm

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/newguide.html 

http://www.anglersresource.net/ar/pdf/guide.pdf 

http://rutenbau.foren-city.at/htopic,103,new+guide.html

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=412339

Lieben Gruss


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ja sieht so aus...


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Also ich habe jetzt mir noch erklären lassen, wann NGC sinnvoll ist.
NGC soll man bei weichen Ruten anwenden um mehr Wurfweite zu erreichen.
Die VHF ist von Natur aus so schnell dass ein NGC nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Gut, dann gibt es noch die Argumente der besseren Kraftverteilung/übertragung. Weniger Drall, weniger Widerstand der Schnur in den Ringen. 

Mir würde es in erster Linie um die Kraftverteilung gehen. So dass es nicht so schnell zu rutengefährdenden Winkeln kommen kann.

Dann soll diese Art der Beringung leichter sein, da kleinere Ringe verbaut werden. Sowas kann man sicherlich berechnen. 



Von wen hast du diese Info, dass NGC für weiche Ruten sein soll?


----------



## inkognito23 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

OK, vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich habe mehrere namhafte Rutenbauer angerufen, und jeder bestätigte mir, dass die mit NGC keine bedeutende Unterschiede in Bezug auf Verdrallung, Kraftübertragung feststellen konnten.

Es kann auch sein, dass ich die Aussage falsch intepretiere, aber auf meinie Frage "Was halten sie von NGC?", antworteten alle, nicht notwendig (in Bezug auf VHF).

Ich weiß jetzt sowieso nicht mehr was ich glauben soll.
Denn Tom Kirkman erzählt von was ganz anderem. Und die besten Rutenbauer von Deutschland und Österreich erzählen was ganz anderes. Oder ich intepretiere alles falsch.
Deshalb möchte ich hier auch nicht im Namen von den Rutenbauern sprechen.

Aufjedenfall bin ich jetzt aber total verwirrt. Lieber NGC oder doch die alte traditionelle "Cone of Flight" Beringung? Ich weiß es nicht.

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch einige die mit NGC und mit CoF fischen und ein direkten Vergleich haben.

Petri Heil!

PS: Meine Branzino3000 ist bestellt ;-)


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich kann soviel zum NGC der Meerforellenrute von meinem Bruder sagen. 

Die ist wirklich wunderbar leicht (wie schon gesagt 165g bei 2.90m), der Blank hat ein sehr hohes Rückstellvermögen, also da schwabbelt nichts, das heist aber nicht, dass sie hart ist. Durch die kleineren Ringe (nach dem NGC) wirkt der eh schon dünne Blank, viel filigraner und das passt besser zueinander. Von Kopflastigkeit ist da nicht viel zu spüren - trotz recht kurzem Duplongriff. 

Dazu werden anscheinend fast alle Ruten in Japan nach dem NGC gebaut, also sollte da etwas dran sein. 


Wie ich schon erwähnt hab, wenn ich mir eine Rute aufbauen lasse, oder selbst baue, dann nur nach dem NGC.


Hier wurden ja ein Post reinge"quotet" von einem Blechpeitschenbesitzer. Den würde ich mal fragen, warum er seine alten Aufbauten loswerden will udn sich dafür 2 neue nach dem NGC zulegen möchte.


----------



## ivo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@inkognito23

Setz dich doch mal mit uwe gerhard in Verbindung. Der hat mehrere Blechpeitschen u.a. auch mit NGC.

Alternativ die letzten Seiten vom BP-Blank-Fans-Thread lesen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92793
Da hat er seine Erfahrungen mal dargestellt.


----------



## inkognito23 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hi ivo,

danke für den Tipp! Das habe ich bereits schon getan und warte eigentlich nur noch auf seine Antwort.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

So die Antwort ist da. Welche Beringung wird es nun werden? Viel Zeit hast du ja nichtmehr zum Überlegen.


----------



## inkognito23 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ja, habe ich mitbekommen.
Heute hat mir wieder ein anderer Rutenbauer mir mitgeteilt, dass er nichts von NGC hält. (will aber wieder keine Namen nennen).
Er würde lieber die alte Methdoe vorziehen, da sie bewährt ist etc.

Nun ja, noch kann ich mich nicht so richtig entscheiden. Ich werde morgen noch mal mit ein Paar Rutenbauern telefonieren und mich genau "beraten" lassen.

Ich suche noch verzweifelt im Netz nach Informationen / Erfahrungen über NGC. Die Texte können auch in Englisch sein.

Gruss


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Er würde lieber die alte Methdoe vorziehen, da sie bewährt ist etc.



Hört sich nach Angst vor Neuem an. Mit der Aussage kann man ja nun nicht gerade behaupten, dass NGC schlechter sei als die Alte Geringung.


----------



## J-son (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Angst vor Neuem an. Mit der Aussage kann man ja nun nicht gerade behaupten, dass NGC schlechter sei als die Alte Geringung.



Jetzt entschuldige mal bitte, aber was hast DU eigentlich davon, wenn jemand seine Rute mit NGC beringen lässt? Du drängst es dem armen Mann ja regelrecht auf; der kennt Dich nur vom Lesen, wieso sollte er auf Dein Wort mehr geben, als auf das eines (bekannten) Rutenbauers?

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: sorry for OT


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich mitbekommen.
> Heute hat mir wieder ein anderer Rutenbauer mir mitgeteilt, dass er nichts von NGC hält.



Ja, da hab ich eine ähnliche Info bekommen. :g


----------



## Slotti (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

hatte dahingehend vor 2-3 tagen auch ein Gespräch.

dünner/filigraner Blank = NGC ok

kräftiger robuster Blank = besser herkömlich weil dort die vielen kleinen Ringe an dem kräftigen Blank eher fehl am Platze sind.

Hört sich irgendwie auch logisch an.

Entscheidend ist da aber letztlich dann der persönliche Geschmack.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## J-son (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



Slotti schrieb:


> [...]dünner/filigraner Blank = NGC ok[...]



Na,

als filigran darf man die VHF-Blanks wohl bezeichnen...
Hab da noch was gefunden, ist aber evtl schon bekannt.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## inkognito23 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Jo die Links hatte ich bereits in meinem alten Posting euch mitgeteilt ;-)

Habe mir schon sehr viele, auch englische Postings durchgelesen.

Ami Rutenbauer sind von NGC total am schwärmen, aber unsere einheimischen irgendwie nicht?!?! :-/



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Links zu NGC gefunden:
> http://www.fujitackle.com.au/concept.htm
> 
> http://www.fujitackle.net/ar/general.html?fb=1008&topic=Advantages+of+Fuji+Concept+Guides
> ...


----------



## inkognito23 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Also ich habe mich noch mal lange (40min.) beraten lassen bezüglich NGC.
Mein Rutenbauer (ich will keine Namen nennen) teilte mir mit, dass NGC nichts Neues auf dem Markt ist, dass gibt es schon seit sehr sehr vielen Jahren!

Abgesehen davon dass es eine Vermarktungsstrategie von Fuji ist, eine alte unter den Rutenbauern bekannte Methode (NGC) als was Neues in der "Szene" anzupreisen, kann solche Beringungen tatsächlich erhebliche Vorteile verschaffen.
ABER
Es kommt immer auf den Blank an, und zu welchem Zweck der Blank eingesetzt wird.
Man kann nicht alle Blanks in eine Schublade stecken und sagen mit NGC werden die besser. Das wäre schlicht einfach naiv.
Bei einer VHF 75er z.b. würde man vielleicht mit NGC Gewicht einsparen, aber durch die vermehrte Anzahl an Ringen könnte sich der Blank kopflastig anfühlen.
Und wenn man die VHF mit einer Stationärrolle als GuFi Rute einsetzt, wofür sie auch eigentlich gedacht ist, dann kann eine Überdimensionierung von Ringen das Feeling negativ beeinflussen.
Würde man die VHF mit einer Multirolle fischen, so könnte sich wiederrum NGC positiv auswirken. Ihr merkt schon, es kommt wirklich a) auf den Blank an und b) für welchen Einsatz ihr ihn setzt. Erst mit diesen Angaben kann ein guter Rutenbauer einen für NGC oder gegen NGC beraten.

Also nochmal für alle die sich für das New Guide Concept System interessieren. Man kann diese Methode nicht pauschalisieren! Fuji tut es, weil die natürlich mehr Ringe verkaufen möchten. Lasst euch von eurem Rutenbauer richtig beraten und vertraut seiner Erfahrung im Rutenbau. Ich tue es aufjedenfall.
Von daher habe ich ihm alle Eckdaten (Einsatzgebiet der Rute, Köder, Rolle etc.) mitgeteilt um wirklich eine perfekt abgestimmte Beringung + eine leichte und ausbalancierte Rute bauen zu lassen.

Somit wäre meine Entscheidung getroffen 
Und ich bin glücklich damit. Sobald ich die Ruten habe, werde ich euch mehr berichten.

Lieben Gruss an alle und Petri Heil,
Harry


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Lasst euch von eurem Rutenbauer richtig beraten und vertraut seiner Erfahrung im Rutenbau. Ich tue es aufjedenfall.



Das tue ich, mir wurde für eine leichte 8'6 Gufi-Rute sogar eine 5+1 (!) Beringung empfohlen ... |bigeyes


----------



## inkognito23 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Genau so siehts aus!
Mein Rutenbauer teilte mir auch mit, dass es viele gute Rutenbauer gibt, die sogar diesen Blank mit 5 Ringen bauen ;-)

Meine Güte, ich habe jetzt das ganze Wochenende damit verbracht mich wegen diesem NGC schlau zu machen. Aber jetzt habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl und bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass die Rute ein Traum wird


----------



## drehteufel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo, 

ich möcht mir auch eine 9'' VHF aufbauen lassen. Momentan setze ich eine Shimano Antares 270 H ein, irgendwie fehlt mir da aber der direkte (Führungs-) Köderkontakt zum Gummi. Bei Bissen ist alles iO, kommt alles schön durch, aber das Führen scheint mir noch nicht optimal zu sein, denn ich spüre kaum das Aufsetzen des Gummis auf dem Grund, trotz 10-14g-Bleiköpfen mit 12cm-Kopytos im Stillwasser, geflochtener Schnur, Wassertiefe 4-6m.
Würde eine VHF im Vergleich zur Antares im Punkt direkter Kontakt bei der Köderführung besser abschneiden?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## J-son (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



drehteufel schrieb:


> [...]Würde eine VHF im Vergleich zur Antares im Punkt direkter Kontakt bei der Köderführung besser abschneiden?[...]




Ich kenne die Antares leider nur vom Befingern, und bin auch sonst Neuling im HE-Sektor, aber dass es bessere Ruten zum Fischen mit Gummi gibt, entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft; dass ich dabei aber nicht soo falsch liegen kann, entnehme ich unter anderem den Kritiken der vielen VHF-User hier und anderswo.
Sicherlich ist Empfinden immer subjektiv, aber ich habe erst einmal erlebt, dass jemand zum jiggen die Blechpeitsche einer VHF vorzieht.


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## drehteufel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Was mich (noch) etwas abschreckt sind die Bruchmeldungen der VHF-Blanks in der Vergangenheit. Ich behaupte, dass ich sehr sorgsam mit meinem Tackle umgehe, trotzdem will ich nicht unbedingt 400 Euro in den Sand setzen, falls sie denn doch "einfach nur so" bricht...
Eine weitere Überlegung ist die Gewichtsklasse der VHF. Einige schwören ja auf die 5-30g als absolute Funrute fürs Stillwasser. Eingesetzt werden bei mir Gufis von 8-12cm mit 7-14g-Köpfen, evtl. auch bis 20g.
Welche nehmen? Die 5-30 oder die 10-45g?


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Die 30 Gramm.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Warum? Ist die 10-45 zu "grob" für dieses Köderspektrum? Habe etwas Bedenken, dass die 30er dabei schon an ihre Grenzen stößt.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Bei den leichteren Köpfen würde ich auch die 30er vorschlagen, bei 12cm Gufi und 20g Köpfen finde ich sie dann allerdings schon etwas "grenzwertig" obwohl sie das locker "ab kann" - nur fehlt mir dann da etwas die "Feinfühligkeit".

Martin


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Martin hat genau den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!


----------



## drehteufel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Perspektivisch gesehen könnte man ja dann als Ergänzung evtl. die 30-75g in Erwägung ziehen, obwohl dies eher fraglich ist bei meiner Stillwasserfischerei...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Mit der 45 Gramm wärst Du natürlich universeller aufgestellt.
Aber im Endeffekt braucht man Beide Ruten.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich habe es befürchtet: Also doch beide. Werde wohl aber erstmal mit der 5-30g anfangen. Vielleicht befällt mich ja dann die Sucht nach mehr...


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe es befürchtet: Also doch beide. Werde wohl aber erstmal mit der 5-30g anfangen. Vielleicht befällt mich ja dann die Sucht nach mehr...



Garantiert Ich habe die 30er, 45er und 75er :l:l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall bin ich jetzt aber total verwirrt. Lieber NGC oder doch die alte traditionelle "Cone of Flight" Beringung? Ich weiß es nicht.


Weder noch, ich nehme XFP, das beste von beiden. :m
Wenn du den Konus von 025 bis 008/007 ausschöpft, den die Ringe bieten,
und viele kleine dazu verwendest, hast du nicht NGC, nicht CoF, aber alle Vorteile davon. Der Unterschied ist im wesentlichen, daß bei mehr Ringen die Rutenbauer die bisher gerne überall in den Lücken verteilt haben. 
Das ist in der Hinsicht bessere Match-Schnur-Unterstützung, bessere Biegekurve und höhere Belastbarkeit dann verpuffte Liebesmüh.  Wenn man aber unten zusätzlich enger rückt, kommt man dem NCG näher, ohne das so extrem zu machen. 
Man bedenke: irgendwie halten die Japaner und vor allem die Amis nichts von wirklichem Ufer-Weitwurftackle. In USA ist es klar, man fischt vom Boot genau wie in Schweden, und die Japaner haben wohl gar nicht so große Süßgewässer oder sowas. 

Jedenfalls komme ich auf 8+1 für 10ft, 7+1 für 9ft, jeweils 025 bis 008/007, und das in Abständen nicht größer als 1 Fuß zwischen den Ringen. Dann kommt man in Richtung XFP, wo dazu noch eine spezielle Ringbehandlung kommt, das gehört aber woanders hin.

Woher man es kommt ist auch leicht erklärt. Karl Bartsch ist sicher einer der besten Rutenbauer in DE, vor allem einer mit Theorie und Erklärungen, die hilfreich sind. #6 Und wenn in einer Diskussion ein klares Schema für Fliegenruten entsteht, dann kann man als Nicht-Purist und ohne Scheuklappen, mit dem Blick über den Gartenzaun, daraus das beste lernen und extrahieren. 
Die Fliegenrutenblanks sind schließlich noch viel leichter und dünnwandiger als die meisten Spin-Blanks, aber damit kann man erforlgreich gute Fische drillen. Also ist der Aufbau dafür richtig. Die Kennzeichen sind min. 1 Ring per ft., was ich so abgewandelt übernommen habe.
Die Beringungen meiner 10ft und 10ft6i VHFs sind jedenfalls jetzt einfach nur genial in der Aktion anzuschauen, und reinhauen kann ich was ich will, die Rute arbeitet soft&smooth, die Ringanzahl und Verteilung machts. Die 2 Ringe mehr wirken sich bezüglich der Wurfweite nicht nachteilig aus, eher im Gegenteil bei dünnen weichen Geflechten. 

Und: Mit dem Start ab 25er Leitring relativ dicht an 4000er Rollenspulen mit 50mm Durchmesser geht es trotzdem noch gut, Mono zu fischen. Das ist mir auch wichtig, wenn die Rute flexibel mit verschiedenen Schnüren gefischt werden soll. Da ist NGC viel eingeschränkter, aber auch spezialisierter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was mich (noch) etwas abschreckt sind die Bruchmeldungen der VHF-Blanks in der Vergangenheit. Ich behaupte, dass ich sehr sorgsam mit meinem Tackle umgehe, trotzdem will ich nicht unbedingt 400 Euro in den Sand setzen, falls sie denn doch "einfach nur so" bricht...


Der VHF Blank ist für manche Angler, Wurfstile und Angelarten auch zu hart und schnell. Ähnlich wie ein scheinbar normales Auto 800kg schwer, mit Vierradantrieb, aber 1500 PS und einem Drehmoment wie ein Panzerdiesel.
Wenn da jemand falsch unvorsichtig draufdrückt, kreiselt er auch sofort und glitscht von der Piste. 
Muß man also vorsichtig  mit umgehen und sich rantasten. Vollgas ist definitiv verkehrt.

Ein VHF Blank richtig sauber dauerhaft Baby-Pop-glatt beringt ist nicht bruchempfindlich beim Angeln.
Vor allem dann nicht, wenn die Ringe auch bei extremer Belastung nicht ritzen und nicht kerben können.
Trocken ohne Schnur und Ködergewicht kann man aber sehr schnell durchziehen, zu schnell, und extreme Knickwinkel erzeugen. Das ist ungesund.
Genau wie eben Schläge, Unfälle und alle Kratzer für so einen harten Blank ungesund sind.
Was eine gut beringte Rute aus einem VHF-Blank gut abkann, sind hohe Belastungen über die Schnur. Und sie kann harte Schläge austeilen, Haken durch Knochenplatten und Knorpel durchschlagen, gewaltig als Kran einen Fisch in die Knie zwingen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, daß ein VHF Blank, vorausgesetzt unten herum eng beringt, mit seinem Skelett aus hochfesten Kohlefasern sehr viel Last über Schnur abkann, weit mehr als andere Ruten, eine abplattende Verformung ist nicht zu sehen.


----------



## melis (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@ Angeldet

Haben Balzer und Tica mal zusammen kooperiert? Hast du da mehr Infos?


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir eine Abu Garcia Fantsista Yabai 2,80 M mit einer Twinpower 2500 kaufen!
Ein traumhaftes Gespann.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dann schraub bei nem Dealer beides mal zusammen.
Ich konnte sie schon am Rhein antesten und war absolut von der Rolle, als ich selbst einen kleinen leichten Attractor noch ohne großen Aufwand super weit werfen und ihn auch perfekt führen konnte. Gufis von 10-13 cm sind ideal.
Ich kenne aber jemanden, der seine Fanta schon bei nem Welsdrill geschrottet hat.

MFG
Felix


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



melis schrieb:


> @ Angeldet
> 
> Haben Balzer und Tica mal zusammen kooperiert? Hast du da mehr Infos?


Das waren seit ca. 1995, ab da weiß ich es genau, Moritz und Tica.
Gab auch den Eigenlabel TicaMo und einen Rollenlabel Conato, hab ich einige Ruten und Rollen von.
Mit der Pleite der alten "Moritz Nr.1" ca. Anf.2001 ging das auseinander, Tica jetzt bei Ockert. Die 2 Nachfolger von Moritz sind die Moritz International und der Moritz Kaltenkirchen. Balzer hatte zeitweise Rollenmarken wie Daiwa oder Mitchell in der Deutschlandvertretung.


----------



## melis (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich habe zwei Balzer Rollen auf denen ist das Tica Zeichen auch drauf. Deshalb könnte es doch sein das Tica für Balzer etwas gemacht hat.


----------



## inkognito23 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

was für eine Rolle würdet Ihr auf eine VHF -35g empfehlen? Ich überlege mir eine Stella 3000FD dafür anzuschaffen. Oder doch lieber "nur" ne 2500er?

Für die VHF -75g habe ich mir die Daiwa Branzino 3000 besorgt.
Da ne Daiwa 3000er eher wie ne Shimano 4000er ausfällt, wäre diese Rolle doch ein wenig zu groß/schwer für die VHF -35g ... 

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig mit Rat und Erfahrung unterstützen.

Lieben Gruss,
Harry


----------



## J-son (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,
> 
> was für eine Rolle würdet Ihr auf eine VHF -35g empfehlen? Ich überlege mir eine Stella 3000FD dafür anzuschaffen. Oder doch lieber "nur" ne 2500er?[...]



Ich würde eine 2500er bevorzugen. Die 3000er passt vielleicht besser auf die VHF -45g, für die 75er finde ich sie unterdimensioniert.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## inkognito23 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hi J-son, 

nee auf die 75er kommt die Branzino drauf ;-)
Da ich weder ne Stella 2500er noch ne 3000er in der Hand hatte (bisher nur ne 4000er), weiß ich jetzt nicht welche ich mir für die 35er VHF kaufen soll :-( 

Mein local Tackle Dealer hat halt nur den 4000er on stock.

Gibt es eigentlich unterschiede zwischen den Japan und den Europa Modellen?

Lieben Gruss
Harry


----------



## duck_68 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich habe mir für die 30er VHF die Sephia 2500S bei bass.jp bestellt. Wird ein hübsches Gespann werden


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich fische auf der 30er VHF 2000er Rollen von Daiwa und finde das von der Größe her voll ausreichend, ist dann eine schönleichte Combo...


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Da ich weder ne Stella 2500er noch ne 3000er in der Hand hatte (bisher nur ne 4000er), weiß ich jetzt nicht welche ich mir für die 35er VHF kaufen soll :-(
> 
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich unterschiede zwischen den Japan und den Europa Modellen?


 
Die Rollen an sich ist gleich groß. Ich rate dir aber, dir die 2500 und 3000 anzugucken. Ich weiß es selbst nichtmehr, aber ich glaube die 3000 hat eine größere Kurbel.
Da es sich bei unserer 3000er Stella um eine C3000 handelt, ist das kein Problem eine 3000er Stella zu nehmen, optisch ist sie so groß wie eine 2500er. Nur bei der Kurbelgröße bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Falls du dazu noch Fragen hast, weißt du ja wo du mich findest. 

Angeblich soll es Unterschiede zwischen den japanischen und den US Modell (das US Modell wird hier auch verkauft) geben. Aber frag mich nicht genau was, angeblich solle das Getriebe der US Rolle stärker sein?!? Wie dem auch sei, das kann nur miminal sein und daher macht es wohl kaum ein Unterschied, ob du sie heir kaufst, oder in Japan.





Edit: Ich würde zur VHF/GuFi-Rute eine Stradic nehmen, da man die lose Schnur schneller aufnehmen kann (wenn man jigt). Aber das ist dann wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## inkognito23 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die 30er VHF die Sephia 2500S bei bass.jp bestellt. Wird ein hübsches Gespann werden


Ist die Sephia nicht der japanmodell von der Fireblood?
Mir wurde bisher immer von der Rolle abgeraten, zudem Preis soll man sich lieber mit paar Euros mehr ne Stella kaufen, hieß es. Ist die jap. Version besser?



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich fische auf der 30er VHF 2000er Rollen von Daiwa und finde das von der Größe her voll ausreichend, ist dann eine schönleichte Combo...


Welche 2000er Daiwa Rollen sind das denn? Certate?



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Edit: Ich würde zur VHF/GuFi-Rute eine Stradic nehmen, da man die lose Schnur schneller aufnehmen kann (wenn man jigt). Aber das ist dann wieder Geschmackssache.


Danke, aber die ist mir ein wenig zu schwer.
Ich sehe grade dass in Japan auch eine C3000HG gibt mit größerem Schnureinzug.

Bist Du sicher, dass unsere Stella 3000 eine C3000 ist?
Woher hast du diese Info?

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass unsere Stella 3000 eine C3000 ist?
> Woher hast du diese Info?


 

Ich hab die 3000er Stella im Laden mal in der Hand gehabt. Optisch eine 2500er, aber ich glaube mit größerer Kurbel.


----------



## inkognito23 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

OK, du hattest Recht.
Hier kann man anhand der Bilder alle Unterschiede sehr schon sehen:
http://www.plat.co.jp/english/shimano/New_STELLA/Stella.htm

Naja, der ein wenig größere Kurbelgriff stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, im Gegenteil ist sogar besser für meine Wurstfingerchen :-D

Gruss


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Ist die Sephia nicht der japanmodell von der Fireblood?
> Mir wurde bisher immer von der Rolle abgeraten, zudem Preis soll man sich lieber mit paar Euros mehr ne Stella kaufen, hieß es. Ist die jap. Version besser?


 
ich kenne aus der Praxis nur die Japanversion. Ob die Baugleich ist (rein optisch ja) hat aber offiziell ein Lager weniger....wers merkt|bigeyes
Der preis ist ja wohl echt günstig, bei Bass bekommst du die für 220€ (auf der Shippingseite werden alle Rollen als Fee Shipping deklariert) macht incl. Zoll und MWST und Porto, ca max. 260€ selbst wenn noch Porto hinzukäme bist du max. bei 280 € all incl.
Ne Stella kostet umbei 550€ bei uns, ne Fireblood 450€
ich glaube nicht das das nur ein paar Euros sind, da bekommst du 2 Sephias und noch Ersatzspulen mit Schnurfüllung für das gleiche Geld#6




> Welche 2000er Daiwa Rollen sind das denn? Certate?
> 
> 
> Danke, aber die ist mir ein wenig zu schwer.


 
das passt schon, die 2000er Daiwas (Certates) sind ja keine Eisenklötze....falls doch zu schwer und für dich zu günstig, schaue dir mal die Steez Exist Rollen an



> Ich sehe grade dass in Japan auch eine C3000HG gibt mit größerem Schnureinzug.


 
ich fische die 2000er, 2500er und eine C3000er (alle Japanversionen), von HG weiß ich nichts, wird es wohl auch nicht geben (ich weiß bei Bass stehts so). japantackle und Plat sind aber für mich entscheidend bei den Beschreibungen, Bass nimmt das oft nicht so genau. Die C3000er die ich habe hat nen Einzug von 71cm, sie ist im Body ne 2500er mit ner größeren Spule, die Kurbel ist etwas anders als bei der 2500er ob HG oder andres Getriebe oder so, weiß ich nicht ich schraube meine Rollen nicht auf und auf der Verpackung oder dem "Beipackzettel" steht da auch nichts....
wie gesagt, schau dir die Sephia genauestens an, liegt rein Gefühlsmässig zwischen Japantp und Stella, satter ruhiger Lauf leichtläufig wie von den HEndern gewohnt, super Schnurverlegung und vor allem der Preis stimmt
ich würde für die 30iger VHF in folgender Reihenfolge
1) Sephia (PL stimmt und optisch schöner als Certate)
2) Certate absolutes Arbeitsgerät und zuverlässig)
3) Exist (zuverlässiger Highender, dementsprechender Preis)
4) oder die Stella C3000 (siehe Exist)
wählen
kleinere Stellas rate ich ab, denn der Schnureinzug mit ca 60cm ist zu gering für Gummi.


----------



## basarprinz (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo Leute :vik:

bräuchte mal einen Rat und vielleicht kann der Eine oder Andere helfen.
Ich wollte mir ne SHIMANO SPEEDMASTER 270 zu legen um sie als meine neue Gummifischrute ein zu setzen. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher welches Wurfgewicht ich nehme. Würdet ihr die Rute in 20 bis 50g Wurfgewicht nehmen oder doch eher 50 bis 100g
Zum Einsatz kommt sie im Fluß sowie in einer Taalsperre.


----------



## singer (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Bei der Stella gibt es nur ein Modell welches auf der ganzen Welt verkauft wird. Es gibt kein Unterschied zwischen Japan, USA und Europa. Es gibt Shimano Rollen die als Japan Domestic Model gekennzeichnet sind. Das bedeutet diese sind nur für den japanischen Markt bestimmt. Ansonsten ist die Stella hin und wieder als Japan Version deklariert. Das heißt nur diese Rolle wurde in Japan zusammengebaut. Einige Händler nutzen dies als Werbung. 
Die Anzahl der Kugellager ist gleich.
Die C3000 Hg hat eine höhere Übersetzung. Ist auf der japanischen Seite von Shimano zu sehen. Laut Bild hat diese eine dunkle Spule. Hier auch nur eine optische Veränderung damit jeder weiß diese Unterschiedet sich etwas von den anderen.


----------



## GiantKiller (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,
> 
> was für eine Rolle würdet Ihr auf eine VHF -35g empfehlen? Ich überlege mir eine Stella 3000FD dafür anzuschaffen. Oder doch lieber "nur" ne 2500er?



Da Du vom Ufer angeln willst ist die 2500er meiner Meinung nach zu klein.
Ich fische am Rheinufer auf Rapfen eine 4000er TP MG Japanmodell bei Wurfgewicht 5-25g. 

Also nimm bei der Stella FD mind. die 3000er, besser die 4000er.
Wenn ein Wels einsteigt, oder du ein Karpfen von aussen hakst bist du mehr als froh drum...

Bei der FD kannst du ruhig das normale modell nehmen.
Bei anderen Rollen von Shimano ist der Unterschied zu den Japanmodellen viel größer, zB TP, ect.
Auch bei den großen salzwasser stellas greift man besser auf die japanmodelle zurück.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Also nimm bei der Stella FD mind. die 3000er, besser die 4000er.
> Wenn ein Wels einsteigt, oder du ein Karpfen von aussen hakst bist du mehr als froh drum...
> 
> .


 
sry, aber das mit den "Beifängen" ist ja nicht dein Ernst oder? Die Combo soll ja abgestimmt werden, damit sie auch schön ausgewogen ist. Ich fische ja keine 40kg Schnur an ner Barschcombo, nur weil da mal ein Waller draufknallen kann. Wenn das passiert, dann ist es eben so und entweder man hat Dusel und kann ihn landen oder halt nicht. Deswegen aber überdimensioniert fischen ist sicherlich der falsche Weg. 
Letztendlich ist es ja so, dass ne übergroße Rolle auch das Gefühl für den Blank und dem Köderspiel entscheidend einschränkt. Kommt halt immer drauf an welche Köder man wie fischt
Meine Meinung.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@ singer
hast recht es gibt ne HG,
habe meine FD Stellas seit sie erschienen sind. Was mich wundert, ich habe sie damals in keinem gängigen Japan-Shop gesehen. Ist ja auch egel.
Was ich allerdings überrascht lesen musste ist die Tatsache dass Shimano die Schnureinzüge doch anders angibt, als es in den diversen Shops der Fall ist
ich hoffe der Link funzt als Übersetzung:
http://translate.google.com/translate?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&u=http%3a%2f%2ffishing%2eshimano%2eco%2ejp%2f


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Welche 2000er Daiwa Rollen sind das denn? Certate?



Daiva Luvias, sehr leichtes Modell

Geht aber wie auch TP MG natürlich zu lasten der Stabilität, und der Schnureinzug ist auch nicht so riesig. Für meinen Einsatzzweck ist es aber vollkommen OK... :m


----------



## inkognito23 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> is doch ne geniale kombo so #6
> 
> ne 3000er daiwa für die 75er find ich perfekt ...


Finde ich auch ;-)



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> da shimano mich wohl als kunden verloren hat, wirds wohl ne 2000er certate ... #h


Warum hat Shimano dich als Kunden verloren?




zanderfetischist schrieb:


> 1) Sephia (PL stimmt und optisch schöner als Certate)
> 2) Certate absolutes Arbeitsgerät und zuverlässig)
> 3) Exist (zuverlässiger Highender, dementsprechender Preis)
> 4) oder die Stella C3000 (siehe Exist) wählen
> kleinere Stellas rate ich ab, denn der Schnureinzug mit ca 60cm ist zu gering für Gummi.


Hmmm Exist wäre auch was feines ;-) Laut Spezifikation ist sie noch etliche Gramm leichter als die Stella in der selben Größe.




singer schrieb:


> Bei der Stella gibt es nur ein Modell welches auf der ganzen Welt verkauft wird. Es gibt kein Unterschied zwischen Japan, USA und Europa. Es gibt Shimano Rollen die als Japan Domestic Model gekennzeichnet sind. Das bedeutet diese sind nur für den japanischen Markt bestimmt. Ansonsten ist die Stella hin und wieder als Japan Version deklariert. Das heißt nur diese Rolle wurde in Japan zusammengebaut. Einige Händler nutzen dies als Werbung.
> Die Anzahl der Kugellager ist gleich.
> Die C3000 Hg hat eine höhere Übersetzung. Ist auf der japanischen Seite von Shimano zu sehen. Laut Bild hat diese eine dunkle Spule. Hier auch nur eine optische Veränderung damit jeder weiß diese Unterschiedet sich etwas von den anderen.


Danke für diese Informationen 
Ich denke ne stella fd 3000er würde gut zu der 35er VHF passen.



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Da Du vom Ufer angeln willst ist die 2500er meiner Meinung nach zu klein.
> Ich fische am Rheinufer auf Rapfen eine 4000er TP MG Japanmodell bei Wurfgewicht 5-25g.
> 
> Also nimm bei der Stella FD mind. die 3000er, besser die 4000er.
> ...


Ich glaube ich habe versäumt zu erwähnen, dass die VHF 35er nicht für den Rhein gedacht ist. Dafür ist die VHF75er mit der Branzino da 
Die VHF -35g soll auch vom Ufer in Stillgewässer und in Häfen, also auch kein Strom, gefischt werden.

Von daher die Frage, was soll ich auf die VHF 35er packen?
Ne Stella 3000 oder 2500? Oder lieber ne Exist 2500 welche von der Größe identisch wie ne 3000er Stella ist aber 45g weniger wiegt?

Die Qual der Wahl sage ich nur.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ne Stella, aber die Exist schielt mich auch mit seinen 200gramm an.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Daiva Luvias, sehr leichtes Modell
> 
> Geht aber wie auch TP MG natürlich zu lasten der Stabilität, und der Schnureinzug ist auch nicht so riesig. Für meinen Einsatzzweck ist es aber vollkommen OK... :m


 
Bestimmt eine sehr schöne Rolle. Kann sein, dass ich mir die für leichtes Feeder fischen würde. Aber erstmal ist die VHF35er zu bekleiden.

Hat denn niemand hier mal ne Exist gefischt?
Vielleicht hat hier jemand auch mal Exist und Stella gefischt und kann ein schönen Vergleich ziehen. Oder jemand kennt andere Seiten im Netz (kann auch english sein) die solche Vergleiche schon gezogen haben.

Über jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Daiva Luvias, sehr leichtes Modell


Habe jüngst auch gerade gesichtet, das die Daiwa Luvias, Ignis, Emeraldas, Presso, Fuego, Tournament Airity, TD S2505C und noch ein paar andere mit Wormshaft gebaut sind, also sowas wie die bessere Daiwa-Barschklasse sind.


----------



## inkognito23 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Kann mich immer noch nicht für ne Rolle auf die VHF -35gramm entscheiden zwischen,

Stella 2500FD
Stella 3000FD (aka C3000)
Daiwa Exist 2500

Gefischt wird ja von Ufer im Stillwasser.

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## GiantKiller (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> sry, aber das mit den "Beifängen" ist ja nicht dein Ernst oder? Die Combo soll ja abgestimmt werden, damit sie auch schön ausgewogen ist. Ich fische ja keine 40kg Schnur an ner Barschcombo, nur weil da mal ein Waller draufknallen kann. Wenn das passiert, dann ist es eben so und entweder man hat Dusel und kann ihn landen oder halt nicht. Deswegen aber überdimensioniert fischen ist sicherlich der falsche Weg.
> Letztendlich ist es ja so, dass ne übergroße Rolle auch das Gefühl für den Blank und dem Köderspiel entscheidend einschränkt. Kommt halt immer drauf an welche Köder man wie fischt
> Meine Meinung.



das siehst du vollkommen falsch. man fischt ja keine dickere schnur, sondern einfach mehr schnurreserve. und falls du schon einmal eine stella 4000 fd in der hand hattest dann weisst du dass die alles andre als ''übergroß'' ist. auch nicht für 25g wg.


----------



## duck_68 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

An einer 30er VHF ist ne 4000er Stella zu groß, selbst an einer 45er ist mir meine 4000er Stella gerade mal "grenzwertig". Mit einer 2500er Größe ist das Gerät richtig abgestimmt Ich habe mir für die 30er VHF die 2500er Sephia bestellt - diese Combo passt genial!!!

PS. wofür brauche ich "Schnurreseven", wenn ich den Druck auf den Fisch mit der Rute nicht herbekomme - da nutzen auch 300m Schnur nichts, wenn der Waller loslegt und ich ihn mit der Rute nicht halten kann


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kann aber auch sein, das ich mir als student mit chronischem geldmangel grad alles nur schönrede :vik:



Richtig, bei nächster Gelegenheit kommt sicher die 2000er - und schon kurz drauf wirst Du Dich fragen wie es je ohne ging...:m

Jeder wie er mag, natürlich geht die 4000er Rolle auf der 30er VHF, aber ich finde es unausgewogen...


----------



## taxel (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hallo,

von zu leichten Rollen bin ich auch kein Fan. Die Combo muss ausgewogen sein. Und bei den üblichen 2,7 m Spinnen ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass so ein Extremleichtgewicht passt. Bei den kurzen Twitchen ist das was anderes.

Größere / schwere Rollen sind meist auch stabiler gebaut. Man schaue nur mal auf die im Ausland üblichen Angaben zu maximum Drag bei den verschiedenen Rollengrößen eines Modells. Da sieht man, dass eine größere Rolle erheblich mehr ab kann. Für mich ist das wichtig, weil ich häufig Hänger habe und deswegen oft mit zwölf-Kilo-Geflecht angele. (Jemand der Hänger konsequent nicht über Rute und Rolle traktiert, kann den Aspekt natürlich ignorieren.)

Nicht zu vernachlässigen finde ich auch den höheren Schnureinholung bei größeren Rollen. Das entspricht eher meinen Ansprüchen im Main. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ach quatsch, die 50gramm da




Kommt halt darauf an, wie die Rute ausbalanciert ist.

Ich löse auch oft Hänger und alles, trotzdem reicht für meinen Geschmack ne 2500er Shimanogröße mit 8Kg-Schnur dicke. Man muss nicht wirklich _jeden_ Stein umdrehen können!

Es hat auch gar keinen Sinn darüber zu streiten, denn irgendwo ist es schon Geschmackssache und man hat eigentl. immer die Wahl zwischen mind. zwei Größen.

Viel Schnureinzug - der eine mag es, der andere nicht. Ich finde einen zu hohen Schnureinzug beim Gufieren eher hinderlich. Jedem das seine. Oder liegt's wieder an der Faulenzer-Methode, daß man da so viel braucht? #c

Es gibt Fans eher größerer Rollen und eben Fans kleiner Rollen. Ne größere hat mehr Power, mehr Bremskraft und lässt sich bei gleichem Ködergewicht viel leichtgängiger kurbeln, als ne kleinere, das ist ein klarer Vorteil. Was das Handling angeht, klar, wenn ich Hände wie Baggerschaufeln hätte, würde mir ne kleinere Größe auch nicht zusagen.

Mir gefallen die kleinen Grössen besser, weil ich gerne auch mal schneller kurbele und nicht immer im Zeitlupentempo kurbeln will. Ist aber ne Gewöhnungssache. Das geringere Gewicht ist eigentl. das Hauptargument für ne kleinere Rolle, und ganz wichtig: braucht man die hohe Bremskraft eigentlich wirklich bei ner entsprechend leichten Rute/Schnur-Kombo, oder nicht.


----------



## J-son (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Meine Güte,

der Markt entwickelt sich tatsächlicher schneller, als die Angler die ihn frequentieren! |kopfkratOder kennt schon einer von Euch dieses  "Sahneschnittchen" der Fa. Harrison?
Bei ebay kann man aber wirklich ALLES kaufen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## J-son (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> [...]steht aus gesundheitlichen gründen zum verkauf, aha. da hat wohl jmd ne goldallergie [...]



...akute Verwirrung, würde ich ferndiagnostizieren, der wollte sicher seine BP verhökern.:q

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> das siehst du vollkommen falsch. man fischt ja keine dickere schnur, sondern einfach mehr schnurreserve. und falls du schon einmal eine stella 4000 fd in der hand hattest dann weisst du dass die alles andre als ''übergroß'' ist. auch nicht für 25g wg.


 

nun denn, jedem das seine....
mit einer 25gr Rute und 1000m Schnur (um es überspitzt zu sagen) habe ich genug Reserve die mir der Waller von der Rolle nehmen kann und sich dann mir nem lauten Knall verabschiedet, weil der Knoten mit dem die Schnur an die Spule gebunden wurde nicht hält.
Im Klartext...
mit so nem leichten Gerät kann ich keinen Druck ausüben und muss in der Regel machen was der Waller will. Ich sage nicht dass man ihn nicht landen kann (ähnl. den 120iger hecht an 18er Mono am Barschtackle), aber es ist dann zum Großteil einfach nur Glück natürlich gepaart mit Drillgefühl und Können|supergri
aber um auf die 4000er zurückzukommen,
ja ich kenne sie zur genüge, sei es die FD oder auch die FB und ja ich kenne sie runter bis zur 2000er Größe und ja ich kenne auch die Daiwas inform von Branzino, Exist, Certate, Infinitys und kennen heisst bei mir nicht aus Katalog oder mal im Laden gedreht und begrabbelt, kennen heisst bei mir ich habe sie gefischt, bzw. fische sie immer noch, und ne 4000er FD ist trotz ihres "smarten" Erscheinungsbildes (gegenüber ner 4000er FB z.b.) immer noch ein gutes Stück "Klobiger" (sofern man da überhaupt von klobig sprechen darf) als ne C3000er oder die anderen erwähnten#6
aber und das ist ja entscheidend, jeder hat ein anderen Geschmack und über den lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten.
*Ich *finde ne 4000er Shimano oder ne 3000er Daiwa einfach zu groß für ne Rute mit bis zu 45gr WG. In meinen Augen passt da ne 2000er-2500er sehr gut drauf. Nicht nur optisch sondern auch "Kraftmässig" ist es dann eine zusammenpassende Combo, wie gesagt mit ner 45er Rute kann ich den Druck (bzw. die Kraft) den eine 4000er Rolle hergeben würde gar nicht ausüben, zumal man und das schreibst du ja selbst, auch keine übertrieben dicke Schnür fischt. Bei mir kommen selbst bei ner 75WG Rute keine Schnüre drauf die mehr als ca 10kg Tragkraft besitzen#d

aber jeder wie er mag und nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack|wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> nun denn, jedem das seine....
> mit einer 25gr Rute und 1000m Schnur (um es überspitzt zu sagen) habe ich genug Reserve die mir der Waller von der Rolle nehmen kann und sich dann mir nem lauten Knall verabschiedet, weil der Knoten mit dem die Schnur an die Spule gebunden wurde nicht hält.
> Im Klartext...
> mit so nem leichten Gerät kann ich keinen Druck ausüben und muss in der Regel machen was der Waller will. Ich sage nicht dass man ihn nicht landen kann (ähnl. den 120iger hecht an 18er Mono am Barschtackle), aber es ist dann zum Großteil einfach nur Glück natürlich gepaart mit Drillgefühl und Können|



Man kann auch mittelgroße Waller ohne probleme mit dünner schnur fangen, aber man muss wirklich genug schnur drauf haben. und auch mit einer feinen rute kann man druck auf einen fisch ausüben der 100 m und mehr gerannt ist. irgendwann bleibt er stehen, schließlich lief er die strecke nicht nur gegen die rute sondern auch gegen die bremskraft. 
hier im board gab es btw jemand der seine tp4000mg beschädigt hat, als er einen karpfen hakte.
ich persönlich ziehe ausser auf forellen, nie mit spinnrollen unter der 4000er größe los. 
ich fühle mich einfach sicherer reserven an schnur zu haben.
auch wenn man mal unerwartet 80m schnur verliert und keine ersatzspule zur hand hat kann man noch halbwegs weiterangeln.



> Nicht nur optisch sondern auch "Kraftmässig" ist es dann eine zusammenpassende Combo, wie gesagt mit ner 45er Rute kann ich den Druck (bzw. die Kraft) den eine 4000er Rolle hergeben würde gar nicht ausüben, zumal man und das schreibst du ja selbst, auch keine übertrieben dicke Schnür fischt.


die bremskraft der fd 2500 und der fd 4000 ist nicht allzu unterschiedlich.




> und ne 4000er FD ist trotz ihres "smarten" Erscheinungsbildes (gegenüber ner 4000er FB z.b.) immer noch ein gutes Stück "Klobiger" (sofern man da überhaupt von klobig sprechen darf) als ne C3000er oder die anderen erwähnten#6



ich für meinen teil denke es rentiert sich die 50 g mitzuschleppen.

übrigens: es werden hier einige den kopf schütteln, aber zum spinnen auf großhecht nutze ich eine stella 6000 sw.
beim richtig harten spinnen wird die achse doch recht stark belastet, inbesondere, wenn man ab und an den köder in ein hinderniss reisst. da fühl ich mich einfach besser, wenn ich weiss dass die achse das wegstecken kann.

an schnur fische ich btw:

forelle: stroft abr bis 0,18
rapfen gtp 6 kg typ 3
hecht: dam-billig geflochtene 12kg, wegen extrem vieler hänger
brandung: abr 0,3


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> Man kann auch mittelgroße Waller ohne probleme mit dünner schnur fangen, aber man muss wirklich genug schnur drauf haben. und auch mit einer feinen rute kann man druck auf einen fisch ausüben der 100 m und mehr gerannt ist. irgendwann bleibt er stehen, schließlich lief er die strecke nicht nur gegen die rute sondern auch gegen die bremskraft.


in den wenigsten Gewässern (zum die die ich kenne, wirst du nen Waller 100m laufen lassen können ohne dass er sich irgendwo festhängt. dem Waller (wir sprechen hier von Größenordnung von ca bis 160) kannst du mit ner 25er Spinne nix entgegensetzen wenn er das nicht will, der muss die ersten 50m gestoppt werden, da ist nix mit laufen lassen (trifft auf die Gewässer bei u ns zu) im Freiwasser großer Seen mag das anders sein.


> hier im board gab es btw jemand der seine tp4000mg beschädigt hat, als er einen karpfen hakte.
> ich persönlich ziehe ausser auf forellen, nie mit spinnrollen unter der 4000er größe los.
> ich fühle mich einfach sicherer reserven an schnur zu haben.
> auch wenn man mal unerwartet 80m schnur verliert und keine ersatzspule zur hand hat kann man noch halbwegs weiterangeln.
> ...


 
wie gesagt ist alles Ansichts und Geschmacksache#6
wenn dir es so behagt und gefällt nun sei es drum, mir wiederum sagt es nicht zu.


> übrigens: es werden hier einige den kopf schütteln, aber zum spinnen auf großhecht nutze ich eine stella 6000 sw.
> beim richtig harten spinnen wird die achse doch recht stark belastet, inbesondere, wenn man ab und an den köder in ein hinderniss reisst. da fühl ich mich einfach besser, wenn ich weiss dass die achse das wegstecken kann.


 
siehst du, für Großhecht setze ich Multis ein (sei es LP oder round)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> hier im board gab es btw jemand der seine tp4000mg beschädigt hat, als er einen karpfen hakte.



Richtig, ich.

Wir reden hier über einen Marmorkarpfen mit 1,40 und ca. 100 Pfund.

Ist das Dein normals Anforderungsprofil an eine Spinnrolle? |kopfkrat

Ich habe den Karpfen problemlos gelandet, und die Rolle läuft seitdem etwas rauer. Nicht schlimm, Funktion vollkommen in Ordnung, aber mich stört es eben. Deswegen habe ich inzwischen Ersatz besorgt. Bin aber zuversichtlich, das die rolle dank AngelDet wieder wird...#6

Und wenn nicht? Dann auch gut! Wenn sie so einen Fisch, den wohl die meisten Angler wenn überhaupt einmal im Leben fangen, an Land brngt reicht mir das! Wenn ich mit der Barschkombo und viel Glück einen Waller von 1,60 landen kann (Marmor bis 1,33 hatte ich auch schon) hat die Rolle ihr Geld verdient!#6

Es ist ja nicht so das die rolle dann auseinanderfliegt, und der Fisch weg ist? Der Lauf ist eben hinterher nicht mehr so seidenweich, das wars dann auch...

Ich fische auch lieber mit einer gewichtsmässig leichteren Ausrüstung, macht mir gerade auf Dauer einfach mehr Spaß... 

Und zum Thema Schnurreserve: Ersatzspulen habe ich eh keine, und wenn mir ein Fisch 80 Meter Schnur abreisst habe ich mit Sicherheit eh keinen Bock mehr auf Angeln...:c


----------



## inkognito23 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Weiß einer wieviel Bremskraft die Stella FD 2500 und die 3000er hat?

Stimmt das, dass die Shimanos langlebiger sind als die Daiwas?
Und dass die Daiwas stärker sind als die Shimanos?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hier alle Infos zur Stella:

http://www.excite-webtl.jp/world/english/web/?wb_url=http%3A%2F%2Ffishing.shimano.co.jp%2Fcat%2Fdetail.asp%3Fk%3D1&wb_lp=JAEN&wb_dis=2

ich finde die Daiwa-Rollen stabieler, machen mir bei den aktuellen Modellen einfach einen "wertigeren" Eindruck. Die Shimanos laufen sehr fein, sind aber für meinen Geschmack teilweise ein bisschen filligran. Daiwa weckt bei mir mehr Vertrauen, weil es stabiler aussieht.

Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache...#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Technisch gibt zwischen den 
Daiwas wie Caldia, Infinity/Certate, Branzino usw. zu den 
Shimanos Stradic--Stella 
einen Riesenunterschied: 
Daiwa hat als Zweit/verlegegetriebe einen schönen stabilen kräftigen Excentertrieb, 
Shimano eine kleine Wormshaftwelle, was ein Schneckengetriebe darstellt. 

Den Excenter kann man unter Last einfach weiterkurbeln (wenn er denn wie dort gut gebaut und gelagert ist), eine Wormshaftrolle kann man dabei nur kaputtzwingen. Oder man muß pumpen zur Rollenentlastung, was in prekären Situationen mit Grenzbelastung von Schnur und Rute das allerletzte ist #d.


----------



## inkognito23 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Hmmm, toll Leute ihr macht mir die Entscheidung immer schwerer *gg*
Ein guter Thread zu Wormshaft und Excenter habe ich hier gelesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80563&page=2

Jetzt doch lieber ne Exist statt ner Stella


----------



## inkognito23 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

*Update*

Habe nun meine Entscheidung getroffen.
Für die leichte VHF Rute bis 30g wird es eine schöne Stella 3000FD werden.
Leider kann Shimano sie erst Mitte August wieder liefern :-(
D.h., ich muss bis dahin warten.

Lieben Gruss euch allen, und vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps die in diesem Thread von so vielen AB Membern abgegeben worden.

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Bass.jp hat die Stella C3000HG auf Lager und im Moment wegen Aktion keine Versandkosten, nur so als Tip... ;->


----------



## inkognito23 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Danke, aber ich wollte eigentlich ne einheimische kaufen 
Obwohl jetzt die schwarze Farbe der HGs mein Interesse schon ein wenig weckt 

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Die hat halt auch einen sehr großen Schnureinzug, ich mag das zum Gummiangeln, weiss natürlich nicht wie das bei Dir ist!


----------



## inkognito23 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ja das stimmt, HG = HightGear
Da hast du mit der Geschmackssache recht, mehr Schnureinzug muss ich nicht unbedingt haben. Würd mich aber auch nicht erheblich stören.
Von daher wäre nur die schwarze Farbe und die Lieferzeit ein Kaufargument für mich.

Jedoch habe ich nicht die EU Gewährleistung von 24 Monaten.
Das ist das Hauptproblem beim Japankauf.

Gruss,
Harry


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Dafür hast Du in Europa den Preis als Problem...|uhoh:

Verstehe wer will warum der Preisunterschied bei einigen Modellen (z.B. Branzino) so klein und bei anderen so groß ist... Seltsame Preispolitik!


----------



## inkognito23 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Angelfreunde, ich habe meine Combos erhalten und auch fischen dürfen (leider noch kein Fang!) und ich muss sagen, die Combos sind genauso geworden wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe, leicht und schnell, und die Rollen einfach Spitze.

Bin rundum zufrieden


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Fotos #6


----------



## fishingchamp (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

@Chrizzi
Hätten wir gestern noch fast von der leichtern gemacht, aber da war dann die Sonne schon weg!
Die VHF 30 ist echt ein Sahnstück und dann noch mit der 3000er Stella FD! Spitze!!!
Ich glaube, dass ich mir irgendwann auch nochmal so ne VHF zulegen muss. Ne 45er oder ne 75er für den Rhein. Das wärs...*sabber* |supergri
und dann noch so ne richtig sexy Reel druff........
Naja. Ich habe aber davor noch zwei andere Projekte durchzuführen!:m


----------



## inkognito23 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*


Ja, ich und fishingchamp waren gestern am Mediapark See mit seinen Combos (Fantasista Yabai + Zillion und Fantasista Red + Biomaster 1000) und meiner VHF -30er + stella3000fd bissel barsche und zander ärgern....

ich glaube acht barsche, 2 davon waren recht ordentlich .... und die zanderlis hatten paar angebissen, konnten sie aber leider nicht verwerten ....

Ich mache mal demnächst paar schöne fotos und dann stelle ich sie hier rein.

Gruss,
harry


----------



## fishingchamp (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> ich glaube acht barsche, 2 davon waren recht ordentlich ....
> 
> Gruss,
> harry



Aber der Barsch von Cino war noch ordentlicher, ne?:q Was ein fettes Vieh. Wird sicher gute 45 gehabt haben.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Ja, ich und fishingchamp waren gestern am Mediapark See mit seinen Combos (*Fantasista Yabai + Zillion* und Fantasista Red + Biomaster 1000) und meiner VHF -30er + stella3000fd bissel barsche und zander ärgern....


 

Und hast du auch mit der Baitcaster gefischt? Muss jetzt bei dir auch sowas her, oder ist diese Art nichts für dich?


----------



## fishingchamp (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Ich spreche mal für Harry:
Nein, er hat nicht mit der Multi geworfen. Aber er musste feststellen, genauso wie ich, dass die 30er VHF ein zu weit für das kleine Gewässer wirft.
Ich habe gleich zwei Gufis in ne Bojenkette geworfen obwohl ich nichtmal durchgezogen habe.

MFG
Felix


----------



## inkognito23 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End Spinn Tackle Kauf-Empfehlung*

Habe noch nicht mit der Multi geworfen, aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden 

Ja die VHF lässt sich mit der Stella wirklich super werfen. Die blöden Bojen ;-) Haben uns den Zanderfang verdorben, gelle Felix.

Naja wir wohnen ja zum Glück nah beieinander und können es nachholen, und dann werfe ich auch mal mit der Multi.


----------

